# Dota Cup #2 (3x3) in Poltava

## DotaCup

Dota Allstars 33.     .        ,     -   ( ).       .   * :*
1  - %  
2  - %    * :* 5  2011  9-00  ** :       * :* 30    
         : http://mrv.com.ua/index.php/componen...247-dota-cup-2  _        ,   _

----------

